
In ‘Star Wars,’ Was the Death Star Too Big to Fail? - sew
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/01/03/opinion/in-star-wars-was-the-death-star-too-big-to-fail.html
======
dudul
That's ok, they'll try again in episode VIII. I'm sure the 4th death start
won't have this one fatal flaw _this_ time.

